# Phrag shipped - below freezing



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, I ordered the Phrag. Jason Fischer and wrote a message on the order form, that they should NOT ship the Phrag this week, since we're getting temperatures below the freezing point here in Sweden (it's about time). Apparently, they never read the message as I got an email today with the shipping number. 

So, is the Phrag going to survive this? So far, it looks like one day is going to be below freezing and probably what looks like a couple of hours for one night. This will most probably change during the week. 

If I manage to get the plant before the weekend (I usually have it by Friday when ordering from Elsner), what should I think about? How should I treat it?


Extremely worried.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2014)

If they are a good vendor, it will hopefully be packed in a styrofoam container with a heat pack, so I would not worry.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 15, 2014)

Or they will hold the Phrag till warmer weather.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> If they are a good vendor, it will hopefully be packed in a styrofoam container with a heat pack, so I would not worry.


Aah, I really hope you're right. It's a good vendor, so maybe she read my message, checked how cold it's estimated to get, and decided the Phrag would make it using a heat pack + Styrofoam container. I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is the case. Thank you so much for calming me down. Cyber cookies for you! 



eOrchids said:


> Or they will hold the Phrag till warmer weather.


It's already on its way, so nope. But thanks to Linus_Cello, I feel much calmer now.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 15, 2014)

Usually Elsner does not ship whith low tº in n-germany. And the plants are well packed. One cold night won't kill the plant. Perhaps a bit of damage on inmature leaves, as ocurred with mine two years ago (begin of November). 

On the other hand, I did have losses (Currlin) because of frost, when I believed they wouldn't deliver - since that, I never order when I expect low temps... 

Fingers crossed then, nothing you can do but wait.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 15, 2014)

Do not worry, I have been ordring during all autumn this year. Finally, now I have a shipment stuck in customs, and during the christmas season, its really stuck! Its been there for more than a week, and seemingly they dont care if the plants are dead when I receive them. Envy you the absence of customs for shipments within EU! You do not know what kind of frustrations you miss Teresa! move to Norway and get crazy!! johooooo!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

Secundino said:


> Usually Elsner does not ship whith low tº in n-germany. And the plants are well packed. One cold night won't kill the plant. Perhaps a bit of damage on inmaure leaves, as ocurred with mine two years ago (begin of November).
> 
> On the other hand, I do have had losses (Currlin) because of frost, when I believed they wouldn't deliver - since that, I never order when I expect low temps...
> 
> Fingers crossed then, nothing you can do but wait.


I was surprised that she had shipped it, but I hope you're right and that it'll make the trip relatively unharmed. The forecast has changed somewhat, and although there will still be one day with below freezing temperatures, it looks like it won't be as cold as was predicted earlier.

I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for the rest of the week!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Do not worry, I have been ordring during all autumn this year. Finally, now I have a shipment stuck in customs, and during the christmas season, its really stuck! Its been there for more than a week, and seemingly they dont care if the plants are dead when I receive them. Envy you the absence of customs for shipments within EU! You do not know what kind of frustrations you miss Teresa! move to Norway and get crazy!! johooooo!


God, I don't envy you at all. I would go crazy (harass customs at least twice a day) if that happened to me. I really hope you'll get you plants, since I guess they are quite something. Let's just say that for my very own selfish reasons, i.e. orchid hoarding, I like that Sweden is a member of the EU.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed! I hope everything would be fine. My experience is that most trusted sellers use styrofoam and heat packs to avoid damage.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Modern package handling doesn't usually expose packages to extreme temperatures if things are going as they should. In my experience, the riskiest parts of the trip are usually before it gets to the facility where it is shipped and after it arrives in your area and is sent out for delivery. A responsible vendor who is used to shipping in winter will take it directly to the shipping facility. Do you have the option of having the delivery company hold the package at their facility for pick-up?


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Modern package handling doesn't usually expose packages to extreme temperatures if things are going as they should. In my experience, the riskiest parts of the trip are usually before it gets to the facility where it is shipped and after it arrives in your area and is sent out for delivery. A responsible vendor who is used to shipping in winter will take it directly to the shipping facility. Do you have the option of having the delivery company hold the package at their facility for pick-up?


From what I can discern from the vendor's homepage, she sends the package "... if the weather conditions are acceptable. No Shipping if the weather is to cold or to hot", so I was counting on her not shipping. In other words, I don't think she usually sends packages in the winter, but I don't really know; it's the first time I've placed orders and had them shipped to me this late in the year.

The temperatures in Germany is okay, so the first part of the trip I'm not concerned about, it's when the package gets to Sweden that the temperature becomes an issue (I've calculated that the package will most likely be transported to my area during the coldest period).

I have no possibility to pick up the package, unfortunately, so even if they could hold it, it wouldn't do much.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Unless your package is completely without insulation, or the temperature is below -10C, or the package is left sitting in the cold for an hour + I doubt you will have a problem.


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2014)

Hold those good thoughts for me too. I've got Phrags. coming 2 day UPS
that should be here Wednesday...I hope. Temps. in KY are quite variable
this time of year.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 16, 2014)

I was worried in the past too when I got orders in mid-december. The temps were under the freezing point both times. No heatpack, but in styrofoam and the plants didn't take any damage.


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2014)

Almost three years ago I purchased half a plug tray of Angraecum sesquipedale. I think it was mid Jan, and freezing temps all week long.
Three didn't make it. So like 10% loss.
The others had a three month set back. Nothing happened in regards to growth, you would think they were made of plastic.

Hopefully you can meet the box carrier at the door. If the box is left on the ground for any length of time, the writing is on the wall....


----------



## Secundino (Dec 16, 2014)

Strange, when I look at the weather forecast, there are no freezing tºs for south Sweden... must be that I'm looking through southern glasses, ar, googles! we've had a realy mild autumn up to now; windy and 'cold' and stormy and rainy, but nearly no freezing during nights (Spain, mainland, that is)...
Fingers crossed, still, I expect my package coming friday... hopefully.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 16, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Unless your package is completely without insulation, or the temperature is below -10C, or the package is left sitting in the cold for an hour + I doubt you will have a problem.


Isolation - I don't know, but I doubt it's without any.

The temperatures don't look as if they'll go below -4°C, so that's something at least. Oh, well. We'll see when I get the plant what it looks like. Not much to do but wait (and fret...).



abax said:


> Hold those good thoughts for me too. I've got Phrags. coming 2 day UPS
> that should be here Wednesday...I hope. Temps. in KY are quite variable
> this time of year.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed and ordering my cats to do the same.

My package will probably be here by Friday, I hope.



polyantha said:


> I was worried in the past too when I got orders in mid-december. The temps were under the freezing point both times. No heatpack, but in styrofoam and the plants didn't take any damage.


I hope this is what will happen to me, too. 



Clark said:


> Almost three years ago I purchased half a plug tray of Angraecum sesquipedale. I think it was mid Jan, and freezing temps all week long.
> Three didn't make it. So like 10% loss.
> The others had a three month set back. Nothing happened in regards to growth, you would think they were made of plastic.
> 
> Hopefully you can meet the box carrier at the door. If the box is left on the ground for any length of time, the writing is on the wall....


I live in an apartment, so the box won't be left on the ground by the delivery company. The package will either be delivered to my door, or it'll be delivered to the closest posting/package facility (don't know if this is the correct term for it). 



Secundino said:


> Strange, when I look at the weather forecast, there are no freezing tºs for south Sweden... must be that I'm looking through southern glasses, ar, googles! we've had a realy mild autumn up to now; windy and 'cold' and stormy and rainy, but nearly no freezing during nights (Spain, mainland, that is)...
> Fingers crossed, still, I expect my package coming friday... hopefully.


Well, if I lived in the southern parts of Sweden, I wouldn't have to worry. :wink: I live a bit further up north, however, where it will be below freezing.

We have had the same; unusually warm, but very, very rainy. I don't know how many flood warnings we've had these last couple of months, it's insane.

I'm hoping my package will be in my hands on Friday (preciousssss...) .


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll receive an order from the same vendor tomorrow or on thursday. I'll let you know what kind of packaging they used.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 16, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> I'll receive an order from the same vendor tomorrow or on thursday. I'll let you know what kind of packaging they used.


Thanks, that's really nice of you.


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2014)

I lived in an apartment for many years.
I think you are golden. 
yep


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 17, 2014)

Luckily, it looks like the milder temperatures will travel along with my Phrag. It's cold today, but that's okay because the package is in the south of Sweden, were it's still above freezing. I'm feeling much calmer now.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 18, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Luckily, it looks like the milder temperatures will travel along with my Phrag. It's cold today, but that's okay because the package is in the south of Sweden, were it's still above freezing. I'm feeling much calmer now.



That's great!

I didn't get my order today. Tomorrow the package will be in transit for four days already. I've never had a package take this long to get delivered within Germany before. Guess that's what I get for ordering plants so shortly before Christmas! DHL must be very busy this time of year. At least temperatures are very mild here at the moment, between 10-12 °C at night.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 18, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> That's great!
> 
> I didn't get my order today. Tomorrow the package will be in transit for four days already. I've never had a package take this long to get delivered within Germany before. Guess that's what I get for ordering plants so shortly before Christmas! DHL must be very busy this time of year. At least temperatures are very mild here at the moment, between 10-12 °C at night.


Yup, and now I can tell you that she uses heatpacks and Styrofoam, because I got my little Phrag Jason Fischer today. 

That's crazy though, isn't it? I get my package before you do, and I live further away.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 19, 2014)

And here is my story: 5 venustums from Thailand, took 4days to reach CUSTOMS. Then since I was away, it took another 3days for me to convey the right paperwork (import release, is not given before the plants have arrived) so now its 7 days. Then NOTHING except for 4-5calls to these pepole including Post and Customs trying to make them actually DO something. Remember all papers are correct and in their posession. Lately, after daily calls, I see that it has moved and its possible (but only possible) that I have them today and not on Monday. So, al in all; two weeks plus out of which 1.5weeks in Norway. Sometimes I think they have a Hate-list on which I am. The reason was probably the hilariously bad timing. Never, ever, order plants during the X-mas traffic!


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 19, 2014)

Update: Now it seems as if I will not get them until Monday. Lets hope they are surviving that long journey!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 19, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> And here is my story: 5 venustums from Thailand, took 4days to reach CUSTOMS. Then since I was away, it took another 3days for me to convey the right paperwork (import release, is not given before the plants have arrived) so now its 7 days. Then NOTHING except for 4-5calls to these pepole including Post and Customs trying to make them actually DO something. Remember all papers are correct and in their posession. Lately, after daily calls, I see that it has moved and its possible (but only possible) that I have them today and not on Monday. So, al in all; two weeks plus out of which 1.5weeks in Norway. Sometimes I think they have a Hate-list on which I am. The reason was probably the hilariously bad timing. Never, ever, order plants during the X-mas traffic!





Bjorn said:


> Update: Now it seems as if I will not get them until Monday. Lets hope they are surviving that long journey!


That sounds like a nightmare! I was worried that my Phrag would also get stuck in Christmas traffic, but I was really lucky!

I'll go and sacrifice some fertilizer to the great Paph god and then I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that they all at least survive the trip.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 19, 2014)

Keep calm!:fight: normally its surviving! But might be an idea to stay off christmas


----------



## Secundino (Dec 19, 2014)

What are you complaining for? Ten to fifteen days is usual for any delivery for me...

Imagine how long my Paph. Honey travelled from Thailand to Europe, to Spain mainland, somewhere, back to Madrid, then, finally, to the isles... It's growing well.

Paph. Santa C(ruz), didn't arrive at _santaclaus_; it may now be nearer to 'reyes', the three kings... have always been slow at feet!:rollhappy:


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 19, 2014)

Its not so much the total time, although seven to ten days is more common, but the fact that it has been lying around waiting for someone to do something for a full week although I did my best in speeding it up. And I am normally quite successful with that....now its gonna be 17days or so. If it was a cattleya no problems, but rot is always an issue with paphs on long journeys.
But at least its coming.....
Btw. I have to go through these things every time I buy an orchid, as there are no domestic dealers and we are not members of the EU, unfortunately.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 19, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Yup, and now I can tell you that she uses heatpacks and Styrofoam, because I got my little Phrag Jason Fischer today.
> 
> That's crazy though, isn't it? I get my package before you do, and I live further away.



Congrats on your new Phrag.!

I finally got my package today. Excellent packaging and strong, vigorous plants and one is even in bud, despite it being described as NBS only! Though I doubt the bud will survive after four days in the cold. But that was the Christmas traffic effect I guess.

It is crazy, yes, that a package gets delivered faster from Germany to Sweden than simply within Germany...



Secundino said:


> What are you complaining for? Ten to fifteen days is usual for any delivery for me...
> 
> Imagine how long my Paph. Honey travelled from Thailand to Europe, to Spain mainland, somewhere, back to Madrid, then, finally, to the isles... It's growing well.
> 
> Paph. Santa C(ruz), didn't arrive at _santaclaus_; it may now be nearer to 'reyes', the three kings... have always been slow at feet!:rollhappy:



Well, when you're used to one day deliveries, a week is a totally different thing. But it's probably too much complaining, you're right 



Bjorn said:


> Its not so much the total time, although seven to ten days is more common, but the fact that it has been lying around waiting for someone to do something for a full week although I did my best in speeding it up. And I am normally quite successful with that....now its gonna be 17days or so. If it was a cattleya no problems, but rot is always an issue with paphs on long journeys.
> But at least its coming.....
> Btw. I have to go through these things every time I buy an orchid, as there are no domestic dealers and we are not members of the EU, unfortunately.



Having no domestic dealers sounds like a pain, I guess I'm luckier than I thought here in Germany. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your venustums to arrive healthily. Customs can take forever here as well, which is one reason why I've never ordered plants from overseas before. If I order a book from abroad it sits in customs here for a week or longer, I don't want to take that chance with live plants.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 19, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> Congrats on your new Phrag.!
> 
> I finally got my package today. Excellent packaging and strong, vigorous plants and one is even in bud, despite it being described as NBS only! Though I doubt the bud will survive after four days in the cold. But that was the Christmas traffic effect I guess.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Unfortunately, mine has flowered already, and the oldest growth looks rather abused (it was described as an imported plant on the website, so I think the damage wasn't caused at Elsner's). It has a new, healthy looking growth emerging and the root system is okay and with some new root growth. 

I hope I'll be able to care for this hybrid now, and that I haven't bitten off more than I can chew. :rollhappy:

We have a right to complain compared to *Secun*! He lives in Spain, while we live in the coldish North! The consequences of delayed shipments etc during this time of year, are quite different between Spain and Norway/Sweden. oke:


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2014)

I've decided after reading all the delayed shipping posts that I just might
wait until spring to pick out my gift certificate plants. I get close to
hysteria when a pkg. takes more than three days.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 19, 2014)

One major problem many europeans face is the Dhl Mail services. Sellers think they ship by airways and packages are travelling by truck. Normal shipping to Athens, GR by Dhl Mail takes about 7 to 10 days. Normal shipping by Deutsche Post takes 3-5 days.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 20, 2014)

:wink: Right you are, Mutant! Yesterday I finally got - the tracking number. So, if that toy is working, the plants are still stuck in Madrid. That is 'cold north' - isn't it??oke:
I love the light I've over here, indeed, but I always grow green with envy when I see the mosses prosper in Björn pics... good water is rather rare over here.
OK then, waiting till Monday. :drool:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 20, 2014)

abax said:


> I've decided after reading all the delayed shipping posts that I just might
> wait until spring to pick out my gift certificate plants. I get close to
> hysteria when a pkg. takes more than three days.


I think that's a very wise decision. I'm also an anxious package recipient, especially when it comes to orchids.



Lmpgs said:


> One major problem many europeans face is the Dhl Mail services. Sellers think they ship by airways and packages are travelling by truck. Normal shipping to Athens, GR by Dhl Mail takes about 7 to 10 days. Normal shipping by Deutsche Post takes 3-5 days.


That's interesting, because both Schwerter and Elsner use DHL and their deliveries to Sweden normally takes 3-5 days. Maybe that's because by comparison, it's closer to Sweden than Greece from Germany? 



Secundino said:


> :wink: Right you are, Mutant! Yesterday I finally got - the tracking number. So, if that toy is working, the plants are still stuck in Madrid. That is 'cold north' - isn't it??oke:
> I love the light I've over here, indeed, but I always grow green with envy when I see the mosses prosper in Björn pics... good water is rather rare over here.
> OK then, waiting till Monday. :drool:


Suuuure, Madrid is now the 'cold north'. oke:
I envy you the light, because Sweden during this time of year, especially without any snow, is really dark... I don't envy you the summers though.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2014)

I envy anyone who lives some place warm! I hate winter.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

abax said:


> I envy anyone who lives some place warm! I hate winter.


I like winter, no problems with the temperatures (can't stand heat, though), but I don't like the darkness...


----------



## bullsie (Dec 21, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> I like winter, no problems with the temperatures (can't stand heat, though), but I don't like the darkness...



I have to agree! No matter how cold or snowy it gets here, that sun comes out and everything is wonderful!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 21, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> I like winter, no problems with the temperatures (can't stand heat, though), but I don't like the darkness...



I agree completely. But the darkness begins to decrease in the northern hemisphere now. Happy Solstice, everyone!


----------



## Secundino (Dec 21, 2014)

YEP!!!! Longest night - happy solstice, too!!:drool:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

*@ PaphMadMan*- You're right! Yes! The light is returning AND it's snowing right now. Happiness. 

*@ Secundino* - Happy solstice! How long are the days in Spain right now? In Sweden the sun rises at 9 A.M. and sets at 3 P.M., so 6 hours of daylight.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 22, 2014)

rise at 7:49
set at 18:10 

sunny right now, 19ºC. BUT wind from east, loaden with saharian dust. Not nice. How was that beginning of a famous film... "I had a white car in Africa." :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 22, 2014)

*@ Secun:* You get almost 3½ hours more daylight than we do! Sometimes it sucks living so far up north.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 22, 2014)

Update; finally home, five venustums from Thailand. 17days. Quite desiccated but no rot. Guess they will be ok, but probaly forget blooming this year. Nice plants btw.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 22, 2014)

Mutant, thats why I went back to here... Going to work in the dark, when you get at home, night again, ... It was not the cold, it was the darkness which made me feel sick and miserable. Ok, may, june and july are an explosion of flowers and growth, and I spent most of the time outside, knowing the summer possibly would not arrive at all. Though I miss my Erythroniums, Corydalis elata and old rose bushes, the one thing I miss most - and I can't get here, even frosted - is black currant. I _love_ black currants. Call me crazy, but that is my 'taste of beginning summer' lying in the sun and eating fresh black currants....:rollhappy:

You are happy Björn, today I spoke to the postman ... day thirteen now ... and he doesn't expect the packet arriving before _next_ monday.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2014)

Secundino said:


> the one thing I miss most - and I can't get here, even frosted - is black currant. I _love_ black currants. Call me crazy, but that is my 'taste of beginning summer' lying in the sun and eating fresh black currants....:rollhappy:
> .



Back in upstate ny growing up we had bushes of red currants in the driveway turnaround and it was the same. Grab strings of bright red berries and strip them off into your mouth -tart!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 22, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Update; finally home, five venustums from Thailand. 17days. Quite desiccated but no rot. Guess they will be ok, but probaly forget blooming this year. Nice plants btw.


I hope they'll all make it. 17 days is not great for Paphs to wait, no matter what the temperature. Which plants are you taking about. Your venustums?



Secundino said:


> Mutant, thats why I went back to here... Going to work in the dark, when you get at home, night again, ... It was not the cold, it was the darkness which made me feel sick and miserable. Ok, may, june and july are an explosion of flowers and growth, and I spent most of the time outside, knowing the summer possibly would not arrive at all. Though I miss my Erythroniums, Corydalis elata and old rose bushes, the one thing I miss most - and I can't get here, even frosted - is black currant. I _love_ black currants. Call me crazy, but that is my 'taste of beginning summer' lying in the sun and eating fresh black currants....:rollhappy:
> 
> You are happy Björn, today I spoke to the postman ... day thirteen now ... and he doesn't expect the packet arriving before _next_ monday.


Ugh, yup. Winter is horrible that way. The few daylight hours we have are mostly spent indoors working.

You can't get black currants in Spain? Is it too warm for them? We have black and red currants growing in the flower beds in my neighborhood. My favourite has to be white currants, though. They're really tasty.  



cnycharles said:


> Back in upstate ny growing up we had bushes of red currants in the driveway turnaround and it was the same. Grab strings of bright red berries and strip them off into your mouth -tart!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds very much like the summer days of my childhood. Raspberries, blackberries, black/red/white currant, wild strawberries... I think I turned into a frutarian during summer...


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 23, 2014)

Secun, strange you do not get black currants there? With so many scandinavians, there must be special shops for them, have you tried? Sorry to hear that you are worse off than I was with the plants, though. Never thought that you had it more difficult than we have.
Mutant, the parcel was five venustums from our friend paph_mania. I like that species, nice leaves and flowers. Those from Thailand had even nicer leaves than those I already had. And I have four or five different breeds, all different. Total it should be some. Sixty-seventy, most of them not flowering because they are too young. However there is a bunch like five or six opening now, just in time for christmas!:clap:

merry Christmans all of you!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 23, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Mutant, the parcel was five venustums from our friend paph_mania. I like that species, nice leaves and flowers. Those from Thailand had even nicer leaves than those I already had. And I have four or five different breeds, all different. Total it should be some. Sixty-seventy, most of them not flowering because they are too young. However there is a bunch like five or six opening now, just in time for christmas!:clap:
> 
> merry Christmans all of you!


Ooo, you'll have to post pictures of them then. I love venustum, especially their foliage.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 27, 2014)

eighteen days now...


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 27, 2014)

We will keep our fingers crossed here, Secun.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 30, 2014)

Twist ahand shouhout!!!!
Got them! And they are all looking pretty good, let alone a little noid Phal that arrived nearly dead. Even the spike on the _Paphiopedilum_ looks like it could just simply grow on.... 
Now - very shady day today - they get all the light they didn't have the last three weeks. Lots of fresh air, and waterless love!
My first Eulophia and my first Galeandra (no, it's not a lookalike contest)
Relaxed fingers now ... !
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 30, 2014)

Yah! Post pics of the new plants when you get a chance.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to see that all eventually arrives in good condition, albeit the frustrations along the road.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 30, 2014)

Secundino said:


> Twist ahand shouhout!!!!
> Got them! And they are all looking pretty good, let alone a little noid Phal that arrived nearly dead. Even the spike on the _Paphiopedilum_ looks like it could just simply grow on....
> Now - very shady day today - they get all the light they didn't have the last three weeks. Lots of fresh air, and waterless love!
> My first Eulophia and my first Galeandra (no, it's not a lookalike contest)
> ...


Great to hear, Secun! :clap: It's amazing that they survived for that long, but I guess the temperatures are pretty good in Spain right now (not too hot or cold).

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the spike survives!


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 30, 2014)

Good news!! Enjoy your haul.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 30, 2014)

what is that root/cottony thing at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2014)

I only see one Paph!  Looking OK!


----------



## Secundino (Dec 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I only see one Paph!  Looking OK!


That is because I'm a man of many loves. :wink:

And the cottony stolons are from _Tradescantia sillamontana_, a gift that arrived on top and competely rotten, I thought, until I unwrapped it completely. 
All plants except for _Eulophia_ have already flowered. So I should have a few different flowers next year.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 31, 2014)

Secundino said:


> That is because I'm a man of many loves. :wink:
> 
> And the cottony stolons are from _Tradescantia sillamontana_, a gift that arrived on top and competely rotten, I thought, until I unwrapped it completely.
> All plants except for _Eulophia_ have already flowered. So I should have a few different flowers next year.


Bad Secun, bad! We'll tell your Paphs on you that you're cheating on them! oke:


Happy New Year by the way.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 31, 2014)

They already know!!:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Happy New Year up to the north, too!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 31, 2014)

Secundino said:


> They already know!!:rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> Happy New Year up to the north, too!


I cheated too... I just ordered another Dendrobium... My Paphs and Phrags will never forgive me. :sob:

To make up for it, I ordered two Paph friends to accompany it. Two species I've already killed once, but I will try them again. It's soon a new year after all. 

Oh, I just must say that I *love* Phrags. My little Jason Fischer's new growth is growing so well and it's developing some nice looking roots, too. I keep forgetting how fast they grow. :smitten:


----------

